# Owner occupied rent rules EDMONTON



## Mike1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi,
I am planning to buy a home in Edmonton with around *4 bedrooms (bedrooms are not in basement)*. I want to be staying in the home and also give other bedrooms (basement is not given for rent) for rent.

1) If I stay in one room and give other *THREE* bedrooms (not in basement) for rent, do I have to apply for permit or license etc? What permits do I need?

2) If I stay in one room and give only *TWO* bedrooms (not in basement) for rent, do I need to apply for permit, license or inform city about it? 

3) If I stay in basement and give *TWO OR THREE* bedrooms for rent upstairs, do I need to apply for permit, license or inform city about it?

I want to stay in the home and give other rooms for rent legally. It will be great if you all could reply to me. It will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you so much


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Maybe you should ask the City of Edmonton, and not a national forum on personal finance? There are a whole host of issues with converting single family dwellings to rental units, and the answers to your questions will vary with province and municipality.


----------

